# What's hanging out in the backyard?



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

I am visiting my parents and my dogs have been enjoying the fenced in backyard. Just as I was about to bring them in, I spot this! My dad warned me about an opossum hanging around, but I have never seen one so large in our area. Sent the dogs in and got closer to take some pictures.




















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Sorry the pictures are sideways...I don't know how to flip them on my phone.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Kind of odd to see one during the daytime. My dog is an expert at finding them and faux killing them.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

We have a possum that walks across our fence every evening around 11pm...I think he has a 'route' he follows LOL!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

It's cute, but I wouldn't want to get too close......or let my dog get close too. We have them in our neighborhood but they keep their distance.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Buck has perfected a quick grab and then they play dead. I pray he never comes across a raccoon, which also range around here. They can tear up a dog and don’t play at dead. I would not be so casual about a mini or toy match up with an opossum, though. Possums are shy unless cornered then they hiss and show their hideous rows of teeth. They seem to be having a moment on the social media. Go figure.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

This one has been hanging around a lot during the day apparently. I made the dogs go in right away when I saw it and I zoomed in to take the pictures so I kept my distance. I always put the dogs on a leash at night but I give them some time to run around outside during the day (with my close supervision of course), but now I will make sure to scan the yard before I send them out. Neither could care less about squirrels but seeing this opossum would probsbly get their attention. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

A friend of mine suggested calling animal control since it's been around a lot during the day and there are a lot of pets in this neighborhood. Would that be overreacting? 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

They are nocturnal, so I would worry that one hanging out during the day might be sick.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Could it be a baby who lost his mom? Possums don't usually carry rabies and aren't a threat to pets, I don't think, but it is strange to see one active during the day.

ETA: Oh, you said it's a large one! Maybe not a baby then LOL


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

We also have a regular visiting possum. I’m hoping it’s not planning for babies in my yard, though I don’t think that it can fit under the porch lattice.


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

They are cute have 48(!) razor sharp teeth and are tick eating machines! Whenever I see a possum I am delighted. They don't contract rabies and are generally easy going.


----------



## hazardmuffin (Feb 22, 2019)

Chunky looking fellow! (Or maybe mama full of babies?) Cute either way 

I wouldn't worry too much, rabies in opossums is very, very rare, and while they are typically nocturnal, it's not uncommon to see them during the day.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Yeah, we were wondering if it might be a mama expecting babies. I haven't seen him/her during the day since I took those pictures so hopefully all is well.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

